# Buy a house, get 1 free



## RMCF (11 Sep 2011)

This is a great offer, isn't it?

http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/mortgageshome/article-2035842/Buy-house-free.html

[broken link removed]


----------



## PaddyBloggit (11 Sep 2011)

Only if you want to live in Donegal!


----------



## flossie (11 Sep 2011)

Why doesn't he offer them half price instead?


----------



## peteb (11 Sep 2011)

maybe because he doesn't want to devalue every other house in the estate by halving the price!


----------



## Bronte (12 Sep 2011)

Well you could knock the houses into one and have a very nice detached family home.  Or parents in one house and kids in the other.  That sounds very tempting to me after the weekend !  I guess you could live in one and rent the other and get some extra income that way.  

I take it we can now say that semi d's in Letterkenny are worth 50K?  Would that be about the lowest so far? At the rate things are going cars will be worth more than houses soon.


----------



## DingDing (12 Sep 2011)

And you would be careful who you rented it to as they were in the house that was attached to yours.


----------



## Ryandd (13 Sep 2011)

Sounds like a supermarket slogan, what next! instead of having one house you can't sell you'll have two! I wonder if the free house will be owned by the mortgage lender or if the deeds will go to you?


----------



## NOAH (13 Sep 2011)

what about,  property tax, water charges, second home tax,  house insurance,  fuel, 2 boilers, 2 oil tanks,  in fact 2 of everything,  could the house be converted to just one house then 1 of everything.  sounds  good but location a bit of a stumbling block .

noah


----------



## bugler (13 Sep 2011)

Look how the gimmicks have progressed. 

It all had very humble beginnings with the free TV. Then free appliances. Then free cars. And now free houses.


----------



## round1 (13 Sep 2011)

Would the "free" house be regarded as a gift ?. If so, there could be tax implications.


----------



## Bronte (14 Sep 2011)

round1 said:


> Would the "free" house be regarded as a gift ?. If so, there could be tax implications.


 
I wouldn't think so, you'd just do a contract for the purchase of 2 houses at 50K each.  But it would be important to check with the solicitor.  I seem to remember some issue about those who received boathouses or cars.


----------



## Luternau (14 Sep 2011)

*The Moore St sales strategy*

On Moore St they sell 10 bananas for €2. If you offer €1 for 5 they say no as they wont be able to sell them tomorrow and are trying to offload stock quick. 
Now it seems the strategy has been adopted by Auctioneers. Figure it out! These guys are professionals???


----------

